# Any experience with 4.9 package bees?



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

I did purchase 2 packages of these 4.9 cell bees in late march this year ( I did buy small cell foundation for them) and was able to collect a good product from one of them. The other was fast to build up, but then kinda slacked off. They seem to be more aggressive then my other hives, but that is just my observation. It was my understanding that they would be more gentle, but I have not experienced that (actually the only stings for me came from these 2 hives this year).
I did not order them via mail, rather picked them up so my packages were nice and full with very very minimal loss. I have met the guys and FatBeeman, and they are very helpful & seem trustworthy.

Good luck, and give them a try if you are the experimenting type.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

There any many good nuc suppliers near you locally. Go and pick them up. They will be cheaper and you will be better off. Try Sam Comfort of Anarchy Apiaries.


----------

